# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Academy of Historical Arts

## Ben Kerr

Hey,
  Just letting everyone know that the Academy of Historical Arts is starting back again after our summer recess. If anyone is in Glasgow or Dundee then feel free to come along to one of our classes. The first class in Glasgow is on Friday from 6-9pm at the Queen Margaret Union, membership is only £30 for the year which will give you access to all of our classes. We will provide you with the equipment you need as well as insurance. We teach 4 main disciplines (Scottish fighting traditions, German Longsword, dagger and Medieval Boxing) as well as about 20 other combat and crafting disciplines. 
We have been running for the past 4 years and our research and instructors are recognised by the HEMA as well as academic community. Also as part of a charitable organisation we are heavily monitored to ensure we are providing a high quality and safe training environment. 
If you would like more information please feel free to check out our webpage or drop us a message:
www.historical-academy.co.uk
To learn more about the charity that makes all of our classes possible please check out:
www.triquetra-services.org

If you are ever passing through Glasgow or Dundee please feel free to get in touch, we would love to have you along as we strongly believe in expanding and welcoming the historical hobbyist community.

¬B
Academy of Historical Arts
Triquetra Services (Scotland)
Registered Charity (SC042086)

----------


## Heiko G.

great, but I have a question: What can imagine as Medieveal boxing?

----------


## Mark McMorrow

Thanks for the heads-up, Ben!  I'll drop a link to this on our facebook page as well...

----------


## KeithFarrell

> great, but I have a question: What can imagine as Medieveal boxing?


"Medieval Boxing" is a name we are using to describe a mixed discipline approach to unarmed striking from the medieval sources. In the past, we haven't had much success trying to teach any single historical discipline of unarmed fighting, our students simply haven't enjoyed some and we don't have the facilities for others. So we are trying something a little new this year: we have found all sorts of examples of unarmed strikes (kicking, punching, elbows, knees, open hand strikes, etc) in the various combat manuscripts (drawing heavily from the Codex Wallerstein I have to admit!) and are putting them all together in a single discipline which we have called "Medieval Boxing".

It is perhaps not the most strictly accurate approach to teaching historical unarmed fighting, but everything that we will be teaching in this discipline will have some kind of medieval source for evidence, and I anticipate that our students will enjoy, appreciate and benefit more from this discipline than from us trying to force an unpopular or infeasible but completely accurate discipline upon them.

----------


## Heiko G.

Sounds good, thanks for explanation.

----------

